# Chicken and Rice?



## kesh

Hi 

Im new to the forum, and I'm a first time chi owner. I just wanted to know whether feeding my puppy chicken and rice is good for him? 
I purchased Hills Science diet but he does not want to eat it at all.
Is it healthy to keep a dog on a constant diet of chicken and rice or lets say lamb and rice?


----------



## Brodysmom

Do you mean chicken and rice that you cook hourself? Or chicken and rice flavored dog food? If it is just chicken and rice that you make yourself, then no - it is not balanced. It is fine for a couple meals for a sickly dog, but would not be in the least bit adequate for a puppy. No calcium, for one thing, which is a biggy and so important to a growing puppy. 

I would suggest you do some research and start with dogfoodanalysis.com and find at least a 5 or 6 star puppy food and go from there. I'd ditch the Science Diet for sure and put your puppy on something more nutritious with a high meat content.

There are other alternatives as well... raw or home cooked or canned for example. All require some research, especially home cooked. It requires a slurry of supplements to meet nutritional needs. Raw is easiest as far as the home prepared foods go.

If budget isn't a concern (and shouldn't be unless you are feeding a lot of dogs as chi's don't eat much at all!) then I would recommend and go with ZiwiPeak. A top notch fabulous food. There are also foods such as The Honest Kitchen, which is a dehydrated food that you add water to or dehydrated raw such as Stella and Chewy's which is dry patties you crumble and add water and feed. Those are, by far, much better choices than kibble. 

I'm sure if you do some searching around here you will find lots of experiences and recommendations for a great diet for your puppy.


----------



## kesh

Hi 

Thanks for the information, im sure it will really help. 

I meant home prepared rice and chicken. 

I would really like to try one of the brands that you mentioned but the problem is that, here in South Africa(sorry forgot to mention) I have not come across any of those, or perhaps im not looking hard enough.

The only thing I came across in this site is the one by Royal Canine, so I think im going to give it a try.


----------



## kesh

Hi

Thanks for the advice, it has definately helped.

I wold like to try one of the brands that you have suggested but the problem is that here in South Africa, I have not come across those brands. The only brand that I have seen and is mentioned on this site is Royal Canin, which im going to try next.


----------

